# suctioning blood clots for nose



## ggparker14 (Mar 25, 2013)

Patient presents with prior nosebleed.
Note reads: Afrin applied to bilateral nares. Patient blew nose and with some light suction, removed two large clots from right nare.

Is this procedure included in the E/M?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## abringer (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes this procedure is included in the E/M.


----------



## ggparker14 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

